

Luminotes versus Google Notebook - witten
http://luminotes.com/blog?note_id=1bm7kfdhgxljhaab5yzxnf467

======
witten
What do you think about the idea of running a head-to-head comparison with
your competitors' products? Useful to prospective users? Not useful because of
the obvious bias?

